# Tube Mosfet power Amp con Equalizador y Graficador



## antiworldx (Feb 2, 2010)

Bueno este es un proyecto que llevo ya haciendo casi un año... lo he hecho por etapas... la primera fue el amplificador de potencia valvular hibrido con fets.

Este consiste, en los preamplificadores con FETS, osea, el pre de entrada, el inversor de fase, y despues cada fase la vuelvo a amplificar.
Posteriormente hay un ultimo preamplificador de tension, hecho con dos triodos valvulares en un mismo encapsulado y finalmente cada fase se inyecta a dos pentodos de potencia.

Los pentodos de potencia, y eso no le gustara mucho a los puristas, no estoy usando las clasicas valvulas de audio, si no que recicle valvulas, y las de salida horizontal de tv se adaptan muy bien. En este caso son dos poderosos 21HB5 con 800 mA pico en configuracion Push-Pull. En el actual estado, los tengo operando con 170V, pero proyecto aumentar ese voltaje a 400V.

El diseño es sencillo, y tambien, otro punto que no le gustara a los puristas, es que lo monte sobre un circuito impreso, en vez del clasico cableado a mano.

El objetivo era hacer un amplificador valvular, compacto, y con elementos que ya no se usan en otros fines. Para conservar el principio de funcionamiento, no utilice transistores BJT para que el circuito enteramente funcionara con efecto de campo... El fet y las valvulas.
Por ultimo punto, el transformador de salida, en estas fotografias, utilice un transformador comun y corriente con derivacion central en el primario. No encontre para mas en ese momento. Pero aun asi tenia un buen rendimiento y una excelente respuesta plana desde los 10hz hasta los 50khz gracias a la realimentacion negativa.












La siguiente etapa fue anexar un ecualizador de ocho bandas, y un graficador. Para seguir conservando el efecto de campo, utilice TL084, que es FET, es barato y con un desempeño aceptable. Este ecualizador consta con 6 filtros pasa bandas, un pasa altas y un pasabajas, todos de orden 4.
El graficador esta basado en un microcontrolador AVR de atmel, que controla una matriz de 64 leds, y las señales son muestreadas en los canales del ADC para conocer el nivel instantaneo de cada banda.
La programacion del AVR es sencilla en si, pero trabaja sobre un algoritmo multihilo, donde un hilo determina el nivel de cada banda leyendo un vector de memoria donde la interrupcion del ADC deposita el valor de cada canal, y otro hilo se encarga de hacer el barrido de la matriz de leds a una frecuencia de 1000 veces por minuto, para dar la sensacion de estar todos operando simultaneamente.

En esta parte, consegui un transformador mucho mas adecuado para la salida del audio, me dio mas robustes en el audio y unos cuantos watts adicionales que con el transformador improvisado usado en la primera parte.






Y antes que reciba la critica que ya se que recibire, falta la ultima etapa del diseño, que es una fuente conmutada que me dara un voltaje de 450V y 1 ampere para los tubos de potencia y el resto de voltajes secundarios para el ecualizador, filamentos y circuitos de FETS.
Una vez que tenga todo, ya operando y conozca las dimensiones reales de todo, entonces si diseñare un cajonsito bonito y fresa para presentarlo como un sistema integral. Por eso ha sido diseñado asi, en modulos, para poder disponerlos dentro de un cajon o gabinete apropiado.

Saludetes!!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 2, 2010)

wooow  impresionante debes amar esa creacion!! te felicito men saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 3, 2010)

¡¡ Felicitaciones !! magnífico circuito. Si eres tan amable podrías publicar la documentación técnica y así compartirlo.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 3, 2010)

Que deseas? el diagrama o el pcb? o ambas...

Gracias.


----------



## rash (Feb 3, 2010)

Muy buen montaje, enhorabuena, se ve que hay mucho tiempo y trabajo invertido.... muchas felicitaciones y a disfrutarlo....

saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 3, 2010)

Aqui estan los esquematicos ... Es la primera vez que los comparto... Espero y les guste la sencillez del circuito.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 4, 2010)

Gracias por los esquemáticos.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Edgardofull (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola Mann esta increíble el proyecto te felicito… pasaba a agradecerte ya que no puede de otra forma

Gracias Mann y espero los planitos

Un abrazo Edgardo


----------



## dllclock (Feb 7, 2010)

Felicitaciones, tiene una pinta barbara. ¿Que tal es el sonido que lograste?. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 7, 2010)

Me encanta. Lo uso mucho conectado a mi computadora portatil.

Tengo un amplificador sony X-Plod de 600 watts de cuatro canales conectado a una sound blaster cuadrafonica, que tambien se escucha bárbaro. Pero el sonido es más metálico. Esa es la gran diferencia. En el ampli de valvulas, las guitarras se escuchan naturales, como si casi las escuchara directo de los amplifiacores de los musicos.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 7, 2010)

¿Ya le hiciste el gabinete para la dispocision final de los componentes?


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 7, 2010)

No, todavia falta diseñar una fuente conmutada para aumentar su voltaje en la salida y estabilizar las otras etapas. Una vez que lo diseñe y vea sus dimensiones, entonces ya haré el gabinete.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 8, 2010)

chicas del coro y diseñadoras de modas!, les tengo una sorpresita.

Les paso un enlace donde pueden bajar modelos de valvulas para Spice. Como dije, para los que les gusta diseñar y hacer simulaciones, esto puede ayudar mucho.
Salu2!

http://www.duncanamps.com/spicevalvest.html

Ho y tambien para los que nos gusta usar algo mas completo, con el orcad capture... estoy pero mas que feliz... comparto.

http://www.next-tube.com/libs.php


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 25, 2010)

Ya subi un video del amplificador funcionando, despues subo uno un poco mas explicativo y con una mejor grabacion del audio.

Ojala sea de agrado.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHDRTPmPWtE


----------



## compupasion (May 20, 2010)

Exelenteee!!

Los transistores con semiconductores y las valvulas no son perfectamente lineales, los de semiconductores distorcionan en los harmonicos impares, lo que da el sonido metalico, en una misma nota, Donde una valvula al distorcionar en los harmonicos pares lo reproduce con sensacion mas calida.
¿Es asi o se me escapa algo?, esto es lo unico que recuerdo acerca del sonido incomparable que logran.


----------



## antiworldx (May 20, 2010)

Pues algoa si dice la teoria, pero lo que es un hecho, es que las valvulas meten distorsion armonica THD. mayor que los transistores.
Electronicamente son mas deficientes, pero a algunos nos gusta escuchar de esa manera.
Es mas cuestion de gusto que de eficiencia.
Por cierto, los transistores que esoty usando, son de efecto de campo FET, no BJT.


----------



## compupasion (May 20, 2010)

ya habia visto los esquematicos, se que son Fets.
Me referia a la etapa de potencia donde la señal recorre la curva de transferencia hasta los limites lineales,
En los pre. la señal cabe en las zonas lineales.
Tienes hechos unos trabajos muy interesantes. A proposito,¿como haces los PCB? con la laser?


----------



## antiworldx (May 20, 2010)

el problema de linealidad en los pentodos de salida, se resuelve polarizandolo en configuracion AB, quedan cruzadas las alinealidades y eso lo resuelve. Mientras uno empieza a salir de la zona lineal, el otro empieza a entrar a la zona lineal. FAcil! Tuve que polarizarlo y balancearlo con un osciloscopio.

Y si, imprimo en papel brillante con una lasser, y luego ya hago el procedimiento que aqui mismo en el foro han explicado.


----------



## compupasion (May 20, 2010)

Entiendo perfectamente lo de la salida AB, aunque yo lo experimente con bipolares(pushpull).

Lo de los PCB, aunque los realice de todas formas habidas , ahora ultimo veo que la hoja de trasnferencia para hacerlo con laser puede ser una cualquiera, y no la especial que compraba, y otra que me entero es que el serigrafiado de los componentes tambien lo puedes imprimir asi, maravilloso!!!, Se me ocurre que para mejor presentacion , podria pedir una impresion laser color(en verde), para la mascara(aunque no serviria mas que para protejer del oxido)


----------



## antiworldx (May 20, 2010)

He visto que las estañan todas las pistas, pero no me gusta como se ve, entonces lo que hago, una vez terminado el proyecto, lavo bien con carbuklean, luego con limon y sal para sacar brillo y despues uso laca plastica para impresiones, de esas que son para que brillen los colores.
Y listo.!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 25, 2010)

buenisimo tu proyecto ,
yo siento que el sonido es raro como que es mas grave ,es menos metalico que con transistores o fet 
es mas lindo suena dulce ,como sonido a madera
saludos 
gracias por los esquemas


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (May 25, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Aqui estan los esquematicos ... Es la primera vez que los comparto... Espero y les guste la sencillez del circuito.


 
Hola antiworldx, felicitaciones por tu proyecto, esta exelente.

Desde hace algun tiempo me ha causado mucha inquietud los amplificadores valvulares y me gustaria tener uno de esos.

Un gran abrazo desde Colombia...


----------



## antiworldx (May 25, 2010)

Ahi subo los esquematicos... dudas? y gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## maximoss3500 (Ago 26, 2010)

hola esos integrados son faciles de conseguir ?? muy buen trabajo


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 26, 2010)

El AVR AT8535 lo venden encualquier lado, es muy comun y versátil. Los TL084 igual, son los de batalla y con excelentes resultados.


----------



## maximoss3500 (Ago 26, 2010)

lleva un microcontrolador afff se nesesita de un programa verdad? se veia tan bueno!!


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Sep 24, 2010)

Quiero uno!!! me animare en vacaciones a armar el mio.. solo espero conseguir los materiales en mi humilde ciudad 
Gracias anti por compartir tus proyecticos.


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 24, 2010)

Lo mas dificil son las valvulas, pero son de TV normal


----------



## Mrjaniitho (Oct 16, 2010)

UUU buenisimo el proyecto jejejeje... yo estoy estudiando electronica recien estoy empezando y queria saber alguno criterios tecnicos sobre amplificacion, pero lo mas importante es saber si los mosfet tienen mas fidelidad con las valvulas o solo los de efecto de campo...
muchisimas gracias.. te felicito men


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 17, 2010)

A ultimos datos que he analizado, se tiene que el componente activo no es de mucha influencia respecto a la fidelidad del amplificador (concepto por demas ambiguo). 
Lo que importa a efectos practicos, es el diseño en su conjunto, independientemente de los dispositivos activos (valvulas, bjt, fets, mosfet).
Hay temas donde se tratan estos asuntos aqui mismo en el foro. Pero te voy a pasar un dato. El ancho de banda del amplificador y la distorsion armmonica total de éste, son los que determinan su agradable (o desagradablemente pobre) respuesta.


----------



## alemayol (Feb 11, 2011)

disculpame "ANTIWORLDX" quisiera saber si tienes el .hex (la configuracion del microchip) AVR AT8535 
para poder usarlo como spectrum analyzer muchas gracias..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 7, 2011)

BT dijo en otro lado:


> Una duda, estuve mirando tu amplificador valvular, muy lindo por cierto,  pero el pote o preset que tiene en el cátodo de el primer triodo, es  para la realimentación o una entrada de baja impedancia?.


----------



## antiworldx (May 7, 2011)

No es un triodo, es un transistor fet... y si es para regular el nivel de retroalimentación. Sin el, el sonido se vuelve... raro. 
Ese ampli, tiene transistores FET en la primer parte, y luego triodo, y al ultimo los pentodos de potencia.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 7, 2011)

Perdón, sí, quise decir en el fet de entrada 
Sería bueno que en el esquema figurara el trafo y sus conexiones, puede haber algún desorejado que piense que el punto de realimentación es una entrada 
Y también recordar que cuando hay trafo de salida, hay que cuidar la fase de realimentación porque si no, se transforma en un lindo oscilador de potencia.


----------



## antiworldx (May 7, 2011)

Ha si, hace un zumbido grave con mucho punch... jajajajaja


----------



## electromecanico (May 7, 2011)

una buena forma de regular la realimentacion negativa  cambiar la resistencia de realimentacion por un pote de alambre de 10k regularlo bajando su valor hasta que aparezca la oscilacion detectada mediante un miliamperimetro de 1 ma intercalado con la grilla y su resistencia a masa de la valvula de salida al momento de detectarla subir un poco el valor medirlo con el multimetro y reemplazarlo por una resistencia del mismo valor.
para exitar el amplificador utilicen todo tipo de señal de entrada y tambien tocarlo con el dedo aaaah y no utilicen resistencias de carbon  

--otras medicione--
en la resistencia de escape de la grilla medida por sus estremos no debe existir voltage  si tiene puede que no sea una oscilacion , para eso,   reemplazar el capacitor  de acoplamiento y volver a medir si sigue regular el pote de realimentacion 
espero sirva


----------



## SKYFALL (May 7, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Ya subi un video del amplificador funcionando, despues subo uno un poco mas explicativo y con una mejor grabacion del audio.
> 
> Ojala sea de agrado.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHDRTPmPWtE



Si Anti muy bueno tu montaje y me falto decirte que primero me tope por utube con el video de tu ampli y ahora lo encontre de nuevo por aqui. La verdad mi experiencia no es mucha en cuanto al diseño y elaboracion de amplificadores a valvulas, sin embargo tengo mucho interes en elaborar uno para mi.

Saludos y me gusto mucho tu proyecto!


----------



## antiworldx (May 8, 2011)

Muy amable compañero ferchito.

electromecánico, no  necesite resistencias de alambre, todo quedo dentro de los limites de potencia de las resistencias de carbon de medio watt y sin problemas de oscilación ni pequeña si quiera.


----------



## electromecanico (May 8, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Muy amable compañero ferchito.
> 
> electromecánico, no necesite resistencias de alambre, todo quedo dentro de los limites de potencia de las resistencias de carbon de medio watt y sin problemas de oscilación ni pequeña si quiera.


 pero no entiendo,  regulaste ahora,  por el  metodo que te deje, la realimentacion?? por que yo te lo deje por lo que comentaste 





> Ha si, hace un zumbido grave con mucho punch... jajajajaja


 se entiende??


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Perdón, sí, quise decir en el fet de entrada
> Sería bueno que en el esquema figurara el trafo y sus conexiones, puede haber algún desorejado que piense que el punto de realimentación es una entrada
> *Y también recordar que cuando hay trafo de salida, hay que cuidar la fase de realimentación porque si no, se transforma en un lindo oscilador de potencia*.



Muy guena oservación garras, la realimentaicón es ngegativa se invierte es positva y los tubos de salida pueden "avergonzarse........."


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 9, 2011)

Yep, y dependiendo de la frecuencia a que oscile, puede ser un efectivo desintegrador de parlantes para agudos (40 watts p.ej. a 20kHz no hay muchos diseños que contemplen eso de forma continua, lo sé por experiencia propia ).


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh torturador de pobres e inocentes Tweters..........
Cuando habia duda al respecto una practica era cerrar el pote de volumen y hacer un toque moemntaneo para veq que pasaba si "pitaba" era que estaba al reves, casos de trafos no marcados o que cuando los rebobinaron no tuviernon en cuenta en marcar cual de la salida es masa en la salida....

Este pequeño proble se presento año "A" con las radios tipo Spica, cuando empezaron en la feroz competencia de marcas en el mercaso a hacerlas de mejor calidad, apelando a los esquemas más elaborados propuestos por los fabricantes de bobinas.... habia unos circuitos que traian realimentación y control de tono, la salira polariaza a clase ab fija.... y pasa que dependieneo la procedencia del fabricnte de los transformadores de salida no siempre la salida venia exaxtament igual y menudo lio cuando empezaba chilla y embalarse..... Mi tio me supo contar muchas anecdotas al respecto......(un gran repardor de las de dos pilas que cuando se caian quedaban mudas....)


----------



## antiworldx (May 9, 2011)

El trafo que use en este amplificador, tuve que ir haciendo pruebas, por que no es un trafo de salida propiamente, pero las relaciones de acoplamiento eran las adecuadas. Traia varios devanados, de manera que primero tuve que buscar dos iguales, para unirlos y hacer la deerivacion, y luego en la salida, justo como dicen, conectarlo correctamente para la realimentacion.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 9, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm y de qué era el trafo ese?
Le mediste la inductancia del primario?

Y ahora se me ocurrió una pavada, pero bueno, si se hiciera algo así:

Esto sería algo así como un emulador de un trafo ultralineal?
Es una pavada total?


----------



## antiworldx (May 9, 2011)

Usando la reja pantalla como control?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 9, 2011)

Sip, con una tensión proporcional a la de la placa.
En el punto de unión de R1-R2, R3-R4, siempre va a haber un porcentaje de la tensión de la placa (suponiendo el consumo de la base del transistor como 0).
No lo simulé, solo lo dibuje. Así como vino 

PD: aunque quizás R4-R2 en lugar de ir al +B deberían ir al GND........

PD1: o no....... jajajaja, luego lo miraré con más detalle, pero la idea sería más o menos eso.


----------



## antiworldx (May 9, 2011)

En teoría, la corriente que circula en la reja pantalla debe de afectar la corriente que circula en la placa, pero por la forma de comportarse los campos eléctricos entre electrodos, no se si lleguen a tener un efecto de alinealidad en zonas específicas de la curva de respuesta. Como experimento suena interesante.


----------



## Papatero (Feb 19, 2014)

Aqui os dejo otro esquema de un hibrido, en este caso, puedo hablar de él, puesto que lo tengo

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1ESDtnqvfRgdHpGTzcyTmVwczQ/edit?usp=sharing


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1ESDtnqvfRgVkg0U1EtQmRGTFU/edit?usp=sharing


Y los ajustes:https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1ESDtnqvfRgNWRxOU56R1pzMXM/edit?usp=sharing


----------

